# Fisher HS control lever



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

So I've been dragging this plow around for a couple of years now, have moved 3 times since and have somehow lost the control lever (head) and the 2 control cables that goto the selector valve.

I called the local Fisher dealer and they want $150 for the control head and $50 each for the cables.

Does anyone have any ideas as to where I can source these items a little cheaper ?

Thanks,
Pete

http://mkcooper.freddybeach.com/site/


----------

